# 3 videos - Bottesini virtuoso bass solos.



## PostMinimalist

I've been busy lately learning some solo pieces. The plastic midi piano is always a pain but I have tried to either use less rubato or 'tamper' with the tempo tool in the midi file.

So, Here I am in my room infront of the webcam giving it bilio. Please tell me what you think. I'm not fishing for compliments, I'd like to hear some harsh stuff so I can improve on the work I've done so far.

1. Allegretto Capriccio
2. Elegy in D
3. Melodie in e minor

Thanks, 
Fergus.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I don't get it....


----------

